# Bet she banged someone last night



## anotherandy (Feb 3, 2014)

Morning all.

Been seeing this girl. She is absolutely amazing. I met her about a week ago and was due to be visiting her tonight. It's early days but we literally speak all day from morning to night.

She was messaging me all last night till I fell asleep. I woke this morning to find a text at 3am saying - I'm so drunk. Then at 5:02 saying - I'm really sorry. Then another one 20 mins later saying - I did something bad tonight I thought you should know.

Pretty sure when she wakes up I'll find out she banged someone. Shall I call it a day now?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Is that a question you really need to ask? f**k her off mate, just block her number now and be done with it.


----------



## John Boy 1985 (Apr 20, 2015)

If she is just a bang then no.


----------



## anotherandy (Feb 3, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Is that a question you really need to ask? f**k her off mate, just block her number now and be done with it.


 Yeah. Part of me thinks cos she is so fit and we ain't exclusive, should I be judging?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

anotherandy said:


> Yeah. Part of me thinks cos she is so fit and we ain't exclusive, should I be judging?


 Personally I wouldn't go near a drunk girl that sleeps around as potential girlfriend material, that's just me though, at the end of the day do what you think will make you happy in the long run I guess mate. It's your call at the end of the day, I'm just some guy you don't know on the internet. Speak to a close friend, see what they have to say on the matter also.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

anotherandy said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Been seeing this girl. She is absolutely amazing. I met her about a week ago and was due to be visiting her tonight. It's early days but we literally speak all day from morning to night.
> 
> ...


 I don't see the same picture.....I see u fell asleep she stopped getting ur attention so wrote something to get a reaction.....don't do anything let her get back to u, if she dosnt move on. ...see easy!


----------



## anotherandy (Feb 3, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Personally I wouldn't go near a drunk girl that sleeps around as potential girlfriend material, that's just me though, at the end of the day do what you think will make you happy in the long run I guess mate. It's your call at the end of the day, I'm just some guy you don't know on the internet. Speak to a close friend, see what they have to say on the matter also.


 No mate I appreciate it - I posted here because you are my only close friend lol. Honestly I know what mates will say just wanted to get some other opinions.

She just messaged me. She slept with someone, said it was a mistake and she was thinking about me.

Just trying to think of the best way to say Fvck off


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

She ain't your wife 

Let the whore have fun


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

You met a girl a week a go?

She slept with someone else last night?

You come on here wondering what to do?

Logic and common sense is root of all evil in some people.

Either that or a classic attempt at trolling.

In either case, f**k me :lol:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Mildo said:


> You met a girl a week a go?
> 
> She slept with someone else last night?
> 
> ...


 I'll f**k you for a fiver.


----------



## anotherandy (Feb 3, 2014)

Mildo said:


> You met a girl a week a go?
> 
> She slept with someone else last night?
> 
> ...


 What are you talking about you end of a bell.

No harm I hearing people's opinions.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

anotherandy said:


> What are you talk you end of a bell.
> 
> No harm I hearing people's opinions.


 When one face palm is not enough.


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

anotherandy said:


> What are you talk you end of a bell.
> 
> No harm I hearing people's opinions.


 She slept with someone while thinking of you, you want to be a doormat mate, crack on if not tell her beat it.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Fukin lol

she just cucked you fam. Tell her to fck off, she just disrespected you big time


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> I'll f**k you for a fiver.


 Accepted. Though only if I'm not there.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I don't see the same picture.....I see u fell asleep she stopped getting ur attention so wrote something to get a reaction.....don't do anything let her get back to u, if she dosnt move on. ...see easy!


 Bull s**t lol

us men are good with their gut feeling in these situations, you women are full of crap :lol:


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Would you have found out if she hadn't told you?

Talk to her and see how you feel - I wouldn't totally write the relationship off at this point if you really think she is 'totally amazing'.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> Would you have found out if she hadn't told you?
> 
> Talk to her and see how you feel - I wouldn't totally write the relationship off at this point if you really think she is 'totally amazing'.


 Lol totally amazing.. He's putting the pussy on a pedestal


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Mildo said:


> Accepted. Though only if I'm not there.


 @richardrahl will gladly stand in for you......


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Mildo said:


> When one face palm is not enough.


 I can give you one of them for a fiver too X


----------



## mangob (Jun 26, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> I don't see the same picture.....I see u fell asleep she stopped getting ur attention so wrote something to get a reaction.....don't do anything let her get back to u, if she dosnt move on. ...see easy!


 I see a similar picture - the "i did something bad" part is what throws me off though.

Let her get back to you and explain if she wants to. then decide your next move- personally I wouldnt text her at this point again. Anything that comes has to come from her imho.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

zyphy said:


> Lol totally amazing.. He's putting the pussy on a pedestal


 He mentioned lots of talking, which suggested relationship material to me rather than just a fcuk buddy... It all depends in what sense he thought she was 'totally amazing'.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

If u want her as a wifey then send her on her bikey

but if u wana just bang her nightly then no biggie just take it on the chin politely

cause she probably took a whole load on the chin last night m8 fukin reked son


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> @richardrahl will gladly stand in for you......


 He's a top bloke


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> I can give you one of them for a fiver too X


 Can't believe I'm £10 up :lol:


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

You're not exclusive. The only bad thing she did was text you and tell you.


----------



## Wheat (Dec 29, 2016)

Well at least she told you,but if you want to make a relationship out of it icouldn't personally after that incident.

your decision but i would just say thanks but no thanks.


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

From my experience people who make mistakes like this when they are pissed up usually end up making those mistakes again when excessive drinking is involved,

personally id move on.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

speaking from experience I'd stick with her......

She was fantastic :smoke:


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> speaking from experience I'd stick with her......
> 
> She was fantastic :smoke:


 I was next in the queue......steveo tagged me in on his way out.

4/10 cry f**k.....sloshy gash, would not f**k again.

Best


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> speaking from experience I'd stick with her......
> 
> She was fantastic :smoke:


 Not what she said Mr missionary :lol:


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

Mate ud never be able to trust her again. Theres some girls that are just easy when they have a drink. She prob 1 of em. Bet she gets banged every xmas party. So either keep her when u on a blast to just bang or f**k her off. She mite be a nice girl but give her a drink she any1s.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

OP - stick it in her ass and then say gtfo :whistling:


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

It's pointless trying to crack on with her now. She's just spent the night being impaled by Tyrone's 9x8.5" rod. Even if you do give her the benefit of the doubt when you get around to fu**ing her she won't even be able to feel you.


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

anotherandy said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Been seeing this girl. She is absolutely amazing. I met her about a week ago and was due to be visiting her tonight. It's early days but we literally speak all day from morning to night.
> 
> ...


 Congrats brah, you got cucked.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

anotherandy said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Been seeing this girl. She is absolutely amazing. I met her about a week ago and was due to be visiting her tonight. It's early days but we literally speak all day from morning to night.
> 
> ...


 Obviously you neglected her by falling asleep when she needed you most. You should continue this 'relationship' until you have done several long blasts on Tren, been committed to a nuthouse at least twice and eaten unknown amounts of porridge.

Good luck.


----------



## alty83 (Sep 23, 2008)

"Off with her head"


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Quackerz said:


> Is that a question you really need to ask? f**k her off mate, just block her number now and be done with it.


 I got you in other topics too :beer:


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> I don't see the same picture.....I see u fell asleep she stopped getting ur attention so wrote something to get a reaction.....don't do anything let her get back to u, if she dosnt move on. ...see easy!


 This isn't abusive before I get more stupid points but you are quite thick ehh?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

todai said:


> This isn't abusive before I get more stupid points but you are quite thick ehh?


 Just your typical Feminazi, always has to be the man's fault.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Just your typical Feminazi, always has to be the man's fault.


 Yup.

The OP should bin her - shag her pals possibly.

Hell forveer resent her and be anxious when she goes on nights out. She's clearly getting dicked by Nathan the trainee lawyer


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

100% fruit loop.

Don't text her anything. It's time to just ghost her.


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

anotherandy said:


> No mate I appreciate it - I posted here because you are my only close friend lol. Honestly I know what mates will say just wanted to get some other opinions.
> 
> She just messaged me. She slept with someone, said it was a mistake and she was thinking about me.
> 
> Just trying to think of the best way to say Fvck off


 "lol no worries"

Block Delete


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> He mentioned lots of talking, which suggested relationship material to me rather than just a fcuk buddy... It all depends in what sense he thought she was 'totally amazing'.


 In one week????

lool wake the f**k up


----------



## anotherandy (Feb 3, 2014)

Funny responses! Anyway that's the end of that.

This situation is not helping my roid rage .


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

MidsGuy21 said:


> Congrats brah, you got cucked.


 This. Mate if you message her again she will be laughing inside trust me. Who the hell tells someone that they were thinking of you whilst some Chad cream pied her?

If if she messages you tell her you're busy banging some other bish lmao


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

anotherandy said:


> Funny responses! Anyway that's the end of that.
> 
> This situation is not helping my roid rage .


 Tell us more about your roid rage.


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

anotherandy said:


> Funny responses! Anyway that's the end of that.
> 
> This situation is not helping my roid rage .


 why would you even care? even if she had done it just to try get your attention cos u fell asleep, shes clearly mental. i wouldnt even bother replying to her, boring. she must be what 19? to act like that


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Bang her friends (srs)


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

f**k her dad


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> Bang her friends (srs)


 Why not bang her first then her friends......


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Why not bang her first then her friends......


 Either or, yeah. I just assumed OP had lost his attraction for her from his initial post and the responses. As you said, id personally bang her and her friend(s).


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

- Find a hooker on adultworks that does bareback.

- creampie hooker

- catch a few STI's

- creampie the misses

That'll teach her mate


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Why would you be messaging some bird everyday that you've only known a week?

She probably fvcked the guy that she met two weeks ago that hadn't really been in contact with her that much.

Up your game son.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

I would ignore her from here onwards absolutely no good is going to come from this now , your head will be a mess every time she doesn't txt back or phone and it will grind at you for rest of the times you are together, more importantly if you get back with her she'll just think you're a stupid dick and probably try keep doing it or what happens next time she's out and she's pissed


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm struggling to understand what the issue is here though.

He's known her a week for fvcks sake, why wouldn't she be meeting other guys?

I was seeing other people and so was my missus when we first started seeing each other, it's what I would expect of anyone.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

You only met her a week ago. Have you agreed to be in an exclusive relationship? Otherwise I don't see why she's done anything wrong by sleeping with someone else.

If I'd met a girl a week ago, I wouldn't feel bad about sleeping with another girl. Nor would I apologise for it if any or all parties found out.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Smitch said:


> I'm struggling to understand what the issue is here though.
> 
> He's known her a week for fvcks sake, why wouldn't she be meeting other guys?
> 
> I was seeing other people and so was my missus when we first started seeing each other, it's what I would expect of anyone.


 Hah, we posted the same thing at the same time


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Tomahawk said:


> Hah, we posted the same thing at the same time


 Great minds and all that.....

Most of the guys on here seem to be under the impression that their missus was a virgin who'd never had a one night stand before they met her.

:lol:


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

I had similar once. Very early days, we dealt with it and moved on. Lasted 3 good years after.


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

anotherandy said:


> No mate I appreciate it - I posted here because you are my only close friend lol.
> 
> Just trying to think of the best way to say Fvck off


 "f**k off you little spunk bucket"

Will probably suffice.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Smitch said:


> Great minds and all that.....
> 
> Most of the guys on here seem to be under the impression that their missus was a virgin who'd never had a one night stand before they met her.
> 
> :lol:


 Mine was :whistling:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Mine was :whistling:


 Was that the one you met on Adultwork?

:thumb


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

This is easy.

If you were looking to make her your gf, run away as fast as you can.

If you were just wanting a fvck buddy have at it but make sure to treat her like the whore she is or she'll get bored quick, oh and wrap up coz you don't know how many filthy c0cks she's had inside her after a night out.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Mine was :whistling:


 So was my ex!

She had a big box full of sex toys (vaginal clamps, whips, handcuffs, ball gags etc.) but she told me she'd never used them before she just bought them all years ago for a laugh and kept them all this time. She always told me I was the one that made her dirty and she never really liked sex before.

True story.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Smitch said:


> Was that the one you met on Adultwork?
> 
> :thumb


 Not sure about you but i don't wife hookers but you crack on lad :lol:


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Mildo said:


> You met a girl a week a go?
> 
> She slept with someone else last night?
> 
> ...


 Ahhh I get ya! The OP should sleep with you to get his own back? Smoooooth real smooth


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Not sure about you but i don't wife hookers but you crack on lad :lol:


 I've not wifed anyone yet!

I'm only 40, I'm far too young for all that......


----------



## The Lanes (Jul 22, 2013)

anotherandy said:


> She just messaged me. She slept with someone, said it was a mistake and *she was thinking about me*.


 Bullshit if ever I've heard it :lol:


----------



## anotherandy (Feb 3, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> - Find a hooker on adultworks that does bareback.
> 
> - creampie hooker
> 
> ...


 Hands down this is the best one


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

1 week.

Dry your eyes.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

pics of slut, you could save a ukm brother from future heartache

personally I'd ask her for pics as proof or I call bullsh1t


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

If it was me that f**ked her

She won't see you anymore lol


----------



## tiny76 (Apr 27, 2010)

You spent all week talking to her trying to get in her knickers and then some bloke bumps into her, gets his knob out and in seconds she's on it doing the nasty. Walk away and next time just shag it before she gets bored.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> If it was me that f**ked her
> 
> She won't see you anymore lol


 Probably because she now has AIDS........


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

zyphy said:


> Bull s**t lol
> 
> us men are good with their gut feeling in these situations, you women are full of crap :lol:


 Oh sorry I didn't realise u were a follower :confused1:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

S1dhu82 said:


> Mate ud never be able to trust her again. Theres some girls that are just easy when they have a drink. She prob 1 of em. Bet she gets banged every xmas party. So either keep her when u on a blast to just bang or f**k her off. She mite be a nice girl but give her a drink she any1s.


 Men are equally as bad at shagging anything that says yes too.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> I don't see the same picture.....I see u fell asleep she stopped getting ur attention so wrote something to get a reaction.....don't do anything let her get back to u, if she dosnt move on. ...see easy!


 Is this the kind of thing that you would do?

Would make it understandable as to why you would think this way.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Is this the kind of thing that you would do?
> 
> Would make it understandable as to why you would think this way.


 No but neither would I text all day and night and he said they had been...my attention span is short I get bored of all that ..but as she was doing that all night I could determine where her thought process was....


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> No but neither would I text all day and night and he said they had been...my attention span is short I get bored of all that ..but as she was doing that all night I could determine where her thought process was....


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Probably because she now has AIDS........


 Even like that

I still look better than you

f**got :axe:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Even like that
> 
> I still look better than you
> 
> f**got :axe:


 I have a better looking face....... and I can lift more. :rolleye11:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> I have a better looking face....... and I can lift more. :rolleye11:


 Lol

You fu**ing wish

:thumb


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

So what you done then @anotherandy?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Smitch said:


> So what you done then @anotherandy?


 Sent flowers and apologised for not being attentive enough


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Been seeing this girl...

...for a week.

Wasteman caught dem feelz real bad.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Too bad mate but if it were me and a girl f**ked someone a week into seeing them it would just annoy me forever and I'd probably end up panning someone just to get even in my head.

But that's just me, and I'm broken.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Too bad mate but if it were me and a girl f**ked someone a week into seeing them it would just annoy me forever and I'd probably end up panning someone just to get even in my head.
> 
> But that's just me, and I'm broken.


 A broken Sphinkter?

Its all making sense now


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Let me think....

She's texting you while she's out getting drunk in a bar.

While drunk she f**ks some random dude.

She text you to let you know.

Nah buddy, you got nothing to worry about. Marry her quick.

Ffs.


----------



## anotherandy (Feb 3, 2014)

Smitch said:


> So what you done then @anotherandy?


 I told her not to bother mate - but keeps messaging me


----------



## Wheat (Dec 29, 2016)

anotherandy said:


> I told her not to bother mate - but keeps messaging me


 Be worse if you found out down the road.

get the line back in the water now!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Treat her like a c**t, is probably get one last shag out of her, then drop her like a stone and block her number etc, maybe even tell her you love her as you're shooting your load all over her face to really mess with her head.


----------



## anotherandy (Feb 3, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> Treat her like a c**t, is probably get one last shag out of her, then drop her like a stone and block her number etc, maybe even tell her you love her as you're shooting your load all over her face to really mess with her head.


 Lol I'll bare that in mind


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Pics of sloot def required


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Makes a change took several pages before " post a pic, or it never happened" you guys are slipping


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Quackerz said:


>


 Reaching out to me?? Aww cute.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

One week speaking ? Bro she still has all her f**k buddies ikeep mine till the relationship title is used

when did you last sleep with someone else ?


----------



## anotherandy (Feb 3, 2014)

gycraig said:


> One week speaking ? Bro she still has all her f**k buddies ikeep mine till the relationship title is used
> 
> when did you last sleep with someone else ?


 I slept with your mum a few days ago but I never know weather to count her or not ?


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

anotherandy said:


> I slept with your mum a few days ago but I never know weather to count her or not ?


 So you spoke to her? Did she?


----------



## Grunz (Apr 11, 2016)

Curious to know if she has actually confirmed to shagging somebody else?


----------



## anotherandy (Feb 3, 2014)

DTA said:


> So you spoke to her? Did she?


 Yeah mate I put in earlier she did. No harm done.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

anotherandy said:


> Yeah mate I put in earlier she did. No harm done.


 Get rid. Your free now.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

pics deffo needed now theres no loyalty ...


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

This may be the biggest s**t test fail ever.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Sounds like you're too weak to be with a girl like this. Probably best to move on.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

anotherandy said:


> Been seeing this girl. She is absolutely amazing. I met her about a week ago


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

OP took a L on this fail of a thread. cuck


----------



## shockmaster (Jul 9, 2015)

anotherandy said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Been seeing this girl. She is absolutely amazing. I met her about a week ago and was due to be visiting her tonight. It's early days but we literally speak all day from morning to night.
> 
> ...


 personally wouldnt as thats the 2nd person she's slept with with a week in between? but the decision is yours at the end of the day

p.s. get your dick tested


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

DTA said:


> Get rid. Your free now.
> 
> View attachment 138292


 So she's a slut for not being mutually exclusive and therefore enjoying herself? If it was a guy that did that he would be branded a player with good game.

Quit your mansplaining.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Quackerz said:


> @richardrahl will gladly stand in for you......


 What can I say, I'm all about the people. :thumbup1:

I'll double your money, throw in a Pot Noodle, some scampi & lemon Nik Naks and a bottle of cherryade.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> What can I say, I'm all about the people. :thumbup1:
> 
> I'll double your money, throw in a Pot Noodle, some scampi & lemon Nik Naks and a bottle of cherryade.


 You had me at pot noodle. :thumbup1:


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> You had me at pot noodle. :thumbup1:


 Hahaha


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

chin up op the bird you've been txtn is your mum and that bloke that just pumped her is your dad. Your mum was working from a ghost phone to help her beta son man up.

fail


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Bet she was British

British girls are filthy


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Bet she was British
> 
> British girls are filthy


 There are ones who wash.....Your looking in the wrong places mate.

I suppose you have to take what you can!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> There are ones who wash.....Your looking in the wrong places mate.
> 
> I suppose you have to take what you can!


 Yes because I'm bold, fat, and old

Unlike you


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

This happened to our mate but the bloke the girl sleeped with we all know, she's just bought a house with our mate. She drove out miles with him and then told him that she cheated.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Yes because I'm bold, fat, and old
> 
> Unlike you


 Annnnd you struggle to keep a girl :smoke:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Annnnd you struggle to keep a girl :smoke:


 And you struggle to keep your cock up

Lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> And you struggle to keep your cock up
> 
> Lol


 :lol: :nono:

I'm not the one who struggles to keep a woman :smoke:


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

havering said:


> This happened to our mate but the bloke the girl sleeped with we all know, she's just bought a house with our mate. She drove out miles with him and then told him that she cheated.


 If that happened to me I'd be driving home alone and she would be on the missing persons list


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Bet her and guy she f**ked were together while you were sending her soppy as f**k texts. Funny she was texting you then next thing she's shagging. Sounds like a right Whore.

If I had met someone and we were in touch all day every day for a week I'd think I was being disrespectful if I was shagging other people too. Even if we weren't "official". I just think its bad manners.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> If that happened to me I'd be driving home alone and she would be on the missing persons list


 We all said that, he never did anything to the bloke either, shame he's a really nice bloke but a bit boring and she seems nice but is a party animal, let you snort coke of her breasts type of girl, just screams of she will get bored in a few years and do it again


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> :lol: :nono:
> 
> I'm not the one who struggles to keep a woman :smoke:


 They all do my nuts


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> They all do my small shrunken nuts


 Fixed. :smoke:


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

MidsGuy21 said:


> So she's a slut for not being mutually exclusive and therefore enjoying herself? If it was a guy that did that he would be branded a player with good game.
> 
> Quit your mansplaining.


 Come at me bro


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> I have a better looking face....... and I can lift more. :rolleye11:


 You two should just get a room.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Fixed. :smoke:


 I don't f**k with my nuts

I use my 8inch cock

Fatty


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

So many insecure faggits on here. Can't be with a girl because she enjoyed a bang. Lmfao! At least she has the bollix to tell you, that alone puts her miles ahead of most birds AND blokes. It's reactions like this from people which oppress natural and normal human sexuality.

Guess what lads, girls like sex, girls like sex even when in a relationship, her having a fanny that needs filling when she's drunk doesn't make her a whore or a bad person. She's a single female enjoying would could have been her last few nights as a single woman if OP and all you little melts wernt such jealous and insecure little 'cucks'.


----------



## Cent (Jun 25, 2008)

Shoot some test suspension, get some viagra and text her you did something bad. Tell her to come around and apologize in person if she really regret what she did and that. Or else, delete her number.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Slagface said:


> So many insecure faggits on here. Can't be with a girl because she enjoyed a bang. Lmfao! At least she has the bollix to tell you, that alone puts her miles ahead of most birds AND blokes. It's reactions like this from people which oppress natural and normal human sexuality.
> 
> Guess what lads, girls like sex, girls like sex even when in a relationship, her having a fanny that needs filling when she's drunk doesn't make her a whore or a bad person. She's a single female enjoying would could have been her last few nights as a single woman if OP and all you little melts wernt such jealous and insecure little 'cucks'.


 Lol


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Why not bang her first then her friends......


 Bang her? I would get her naked on her bed and just when she's ready I'd piss on her, shake the drops off, laugh in her face and walk out.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> OP - stick it in her ass and then say gtfo :whistling:


 Geez! You beat me to it! I was about to write something like

invite her home, make her guiltiness go up to the max and THEN ask for anal, after you done, go out get drunk and laid, text her and see if she forgives you....


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

On a serious note.. Pic of the girl or didn't happen :whistling:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

simonboyle said:


> You two should just get a room.


 Tried that once, he spat, can you believe that s**t?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Tried that once, he spat, can you believe that s**t?


 Some people just have no manners!


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

The issue here is not that shes slept with some one else but that shes quite obviously been leading you to believe one thing when infact she just wants to shag about. And thats fine but dont try and string some one along while your out getting your wizards sleeve filled every weekend when some one gives her a jd and coke.

f**k her off and move on if this is the start of a relationship then she wont think twice about doing it while in a relationship


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

anotherandy said:


> I told her not to bother mate - but keeps messaging me


 So what had actually happened between you and her then?

Had you even slept with her or was she just a bird you had met and fancied?


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

anotherandy said:


> I told her not to bother mate - but keeps messaging me


 You pussy, tell her you've not got time for timewasters and you're busy seeing someone else. Be a man about it


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Girls who sleep around that easily are sluts simple as. You should be glad you found out now and not later lmao


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Smitch said:


> So what had actually happened between you and her then?
> 
> Had you even slept with her or was she just a bird you had met and fancied?


 If it's the latter then fking hell. Op got royally cucked


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Slagface said:


> So many insecure faggits on here. Can't be with a girl because she enjoyed a bang. Lmfao! At least she has the bollix to tell you, that alone puts her miles ahead of most birds AND blokes. It's reactions like this from people which oppress natural and normal human sexuality.
> 
> Guess what lads, girls like sex, girls like sex even when in a relationship, her having a fanny that needs filling when she's drunk doesn't make her a whore or a bad person. She's a single female enjoying would could have been her last few nights as a single woman if OP and all you little melts wernt such jealous and insecure little 'cucks'.


 You need to look up the definition of a cuck lmao. You sound like the beta provider who jacks off in the corner whilst she gets filled by chad


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

It don't eat grass!


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

zyphy said:


> You need to look up the definition of a cuck lmao. You sound like the beta provider who jacks off in the corner whilst she gets filled by chad


 No mate I'm the alpha that f**ks your bird while your at work. The betas are the ones crying with insecurity and jealousy every time their woman gets a WhatsApp or is 10 minutes late home from work.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Slagface said:


> No mate I'm the alpha that f**ks your bird while your at work. The betas are the ones crying with insecurity and jealousy every time their woman gets a WhatsApp or is 10 minutes late home from work.


 Alphas are delusional apparently


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Slagface said:


> No mate I'm the alpha that f**ks your bird* while your at work.* The betas are the ones crying with insecurity and jealousy every time their woman gets a WhatsApp or is 10 minutes late home from work.


 Going behind the alphas back makes you a sneaky lil beta... srs... :smoke:

Now if you cuck'd him... him watching then you are still beta as he is allowing you access to his bird!

Conclusion: = Beta


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

jake87 said:


> delusional


 Not Alpha but deffo delusional... :smoke:


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Going behind the alphas back makes you a sneaky lil beta... srs... :smoke:
> 
> Now if you cuck'd him... him watching then you are still beta as he is allowing you access to his bird!
> 
> Conclusion: = Beta


 I don't seek 'allowance' from anybody. I own my life and my actions. Dick run this show, not pussy


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Slagface said:


> I don't seek 'allowance' from anybody. I own my life and my actions. Dick run this show, not pussy


 Your single.... :lol:


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

zyphy said:


> Girls who sleep around that easily are sluts simple as. You should be glad you found out now and not later lmao


 Why is it alright for a man to sleep around but not a girl?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Love the way that everyone is acting like they'd not do exactly what the bird did.

If i had some soppy bird WhatsApping me every day and not upping her game I'd get bored, then if some up for it bird says "wanna get pissed and fvck?" I'd be all over it like a rash! :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Sphinkter said:


> Why is it alright for a man to sleep around but not a girl?


 It is fine in the real world, but not in the insecure online world of a weight training forum.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Slagface said:


> So many insecure faggits on here. Can't be with a girl because she enjoyed a bang. Lmfao! At least she has the bollix to tell you, that alone puts her miles ahead of most birds AND blokes. It's reactions like this from people which oppress natural and normal human sexuality.
> 
> Guess what lads, girls like sex, girls like sex even when in a relationship, her having a fanny that needs filling when she's drunk doesn't make her a whore or a bad person. She's a single female enjoying would could have been her last few nights as a single woman if OP and all you little melts wernt such jealous and insecure little 'cucks'.


 Aye but if it was a relationship that was actually going anywhere surely you'd expect her to like you enough to not go out and get rattled a week into seeing each other lol. Works both ways as well.

casual sex is shite anyway


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Smitch said:


> It is fine in the real world, but not in the insecure online world of a weight training forum.


 It's just pure double standards lol. Aye it's alright for me to be out shagging every weekend but if a girl does it she's a slut lol.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Your single.... :lol:


 I got birds in all area codes mate


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Slagface said:


> I got birds in all area codes mate


 Confirmed :smoke:

Nath....Is that you?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

zyphy said:


> You need to look up the definition of a cuck lmao.


 99% of the forum need to look it up - nobody unmarried can be a cuck(old).


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Confirmed :smoke:
> 
> Nath....Is that you?


 Battle of the Knights


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> 99% of the forum need to look it up - nobody unmarried can be a cuck(old).


 It's all @MidsGuy21's fault.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Confirmed :smoke:
> 
> Nath....Is that you?


 I wouldn't f**k mrs martinez! Haha


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Sounds like she's the type to let you and ur mates go through her

get the group chat set up pal


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Tried that once, he spat, can you believe that s**t?


 Only thing getting spat should be teeth.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

simonboyle said:


> Only thing getting spat should be teeth.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Smitch said:


> Love the way that everyone is acting like they'd not do exactly what the bird did.
> 
> If i had some soppy bird WhatsApping me every day and not upping her game I'd get bored, then if some up for it bird says "wanna get pissed and fvck?" I'd be all over it like a rash! :lol:


 But she's a mong for sending drunk texts in the morning. That s**t is beta.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> It's just pure double standards lol. Aye it's alright for me to be out shagging every weekend but if a girl does it she's a slut lol.


 Personally I couldn't care less what people do, just if I was thinking about dating her I may take a double take on the situation due to the circumstances of her loose vagina. If it's no strings fun fun then go ahead IMO but it didn't seem the OP's intention.


----------



## Henda929 (Oct 21, 2016)

End of the day it dosent matter what anyone else thinks, if you are ok with and can get over what she done then all is well, like you said you weren't together exclusively.

f**k I'd marry an ex pornstar as long as it was before we were together, maybe even wank to her scenes when she's out...


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Disclosure said:


> But she's a mong for sending drunk texts in the morning. That *s**t is beta. *


 You are right about the first part, but beta???

This isn't a fu**ing frat mate.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Love the way that everyone is acting like they'd not do exactly what the bird did.
> 
> If i had some soppy bird WhatsApping me every day and not upping her game I'd get bored, then if some up for it bird says "wanna get pissed and fvck?" I'd be all over it like a rash! :lol:


 Because they all have double standards and don't like it when u point it out....they will come for u with the white knight strap if u do t agree with them....be careful


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Slagface said:


> I wouldn't f**k mrs martinez! Haha


 Because you already got caught once?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Slagface said:


> I got birds in all area codes mate


 M34 ??


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Aye but if it was a relationship that was actually going anywhere surely you'd expect her to like you enough to not go out and get rattled a week into seeing each other lol. Works both ways as well.
> 
> casual sex is shite anyway


 He's known her for a week.......

Casual sex is Shite, only if you let it be.

Its hililourious that so many so called men on here think it's realistic that she should be monogamous, when they've known each other for a WHOLE week.

Good luck to the girl, she's obviously having fun. Op needs to stop wearing his heart on his sleeve, or find a woman/girl that falls in love with him, first time they've met.....


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Omen669 said:


> He's known her for a week.......
> 
> Casual sex is Shite, only if you let it be.
> 
> ...


 It's not exactly wifey material would be my point but I'd happily continue to fist her wizards sleeve


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Slagface said:


> So many insecure faggits on here. Can't be with a girl because she enjoyed a bang. Lmfao! At least she has the bollix to tell you, that alone puts her miles ahead of most birds AND blokes. It's reactions like this from people which oppress natural and normal human sexuality.
> 
> Guess what lads, girls like sex, girls like sex even when in a relationship, her having a fanny that needs filling when she's drunk doesn't make her a whore or a bad person. She's a single female enjoying would could have been her last few nights as a single woman if OP and all you little melts wernt such jealous and insecure little 'cucks'.


 Saved me bothering to type :thumbup1:

The thing I'd me more worried about was her telling me in such a pathetic way... seems to like drama too much for my liking.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

2004mark said:


> Saved me bothering to type :thumbup1:
> 
> The thing I'd me more worried about was her telling me in such a pathetic way... seems to like drama too much for my liking.


 We known each other since I was at least....errrrm.....40 and U still havnt proposed and here's the op falling in a pool of love after a week!! ....u need to step up marky boy.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> It's not exactly wifey material would be my point but I'd happily continue to fist her wizards sleeve


 So you're going to question your perspective wife/fiancée about her sexual past, before you get together?

Whats an exceptable way for a woman to act in your eyes?

I take it that you haven't been in touch with 1 or 2 women, even more, and been sleeping with others?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> We known each other since I was at least....errrrm.....40 and U still havnt proposed and here's the op falling in a pool of love after a week!! ....u need to step up marky boy.


 You'd say no anyway... just saving face


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Slagface said:


> So many insecure faggits on here. Can't be with a girl because she enjoyed a bang. Lmfao! At least she has the bollix to tell you, that alone puts her miles ahead of most birds AND blokes. It's reactions like this from people which oppress natural and normal human sexuality.
> 
> Guess what lads, girls like sex, girls like sex even when in a relationship, her having a fanny that needs filling when she's drunk doesn't make her a whore or a bad person. She's a single female enjoying would could have been her last few nights as a single woman if OP and all you little melts wernt such jealous and insecure little 'cucks'.


 What? Women enjoy sex as much as men?? That's ludicrous. They should be virgins until a proper gentleman takes their hand in marriage.


----------



## Joecav (Jul 11, 2016)

To the OP and in the words of Stormzy "I don't tolerate psycho chicks so block that b*tch don't pree anymore"

and always, always remember the F,s

find em, finger em, f*ck em, forget em.

Shes no girlfriend material if you worried if she's taking one up the Donald every time she has a sherbet


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Joecav said:


> To the OP and in the words of Stormzy "I don't tolerate psycho chicks so block that b*tch don't pree anymore"


 This isnt lord of the mics mate........


----------



## Joecav (Jul 11, 2016)

TinTin10 said:


> This isnt lord of the mics mate........


 lol, good knowledge.

But the point stands


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Joecav said:


> lol, good knowledge.
> 
> But the point stands


 standard blad.

Next time sekkle man


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

2004mark said:


> You'd say no anyway... just saving face


 I wouldn't honest....I like diamond rings


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Omen669 said:


> He's known her for a week.......
> 
> Casual sex is Shite, only if you let it be.
> 
> ...


 I'm just going from experience, usually when you get with someone you know from the off if it's going somewhere, just the same you know when it's probably not. With the latter nah I probably wouldn't care if she slept with someone, I wouldn't expect to be told about it either though.

So the fact OP was getting this from this girl and had the impression she did too I think he's within his rights to be a bit surprised when she goes and f**ks someone else a week in.

i knew I loved my girl a week in cause I did, n I do not give a f**k cause here we are 6 years later lol. I'd of been gutted if she panned someone even if it was before we had agreed mutual exclusivity.

f**k I just realised we've never had this talk....


----------



## Joecav (Jul 11, 2016)

Sphinkter said:


> I'm just going from experience, usually when you get with someone you know from the off if it's going somewhere, just the same you know when it's probably not. With the latter nah I probably wouldn't care if she slept with someone, I wouldn't expect to be told about it either though.
> 
> So the fact OP was getting this from this girl and had the impression she did too I think he's within his rights to be a bit surprised when she goes and f**ks someone else a week in.
> 
> ...


 Facts


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sphinkter said:


> I'm just going from experience, usually when you get with someone you know from the off if it's going somewhere, just the same you know when it's probably not. With the latter nah I probably wouldn't care if she slept with someone, I wouldn't expect to be told about it either though.
> 
> So the fact OP was getting this from this girl and had the impression she did too I think he's within his rights to be a bit surprised when she goes and f**ks someone else a week in.
> 
> ...


 Lol gets what's happening in a min....THE CHAT. no don't do it


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Omen669 said:


> So you're going to question your perspective wife/fiancée about her sexual past, before you get together?
> 
> Whats an exceptable way for a woman to act in your eyes?
> 
> I take it that you haven't been in touch with 1 or 2 women, even more, and been sleeping with others?


 You clearly have low expectations, I'm sure the sexual history discussions come up between most people getting together.

I've done some shady s**t personally but don't mean I accept the same :whistling:


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Lol gets what's happening in a min....THE CHAT. no don't do it


 I'm shiting it shes probably been taking it left right a centre thinking I was totally cool about it.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> I'm just going from experience, usually when you get with someone you know from the off if it's going somewhere, just the same you know when it's probably not. With the latter nah I probably wouldn't care if she slept with someone, I wouldn't expect to be told about it either though.
> 
> So the fact OP was getting this from this girl and had the impression she did too I think he's within his rights to be a bit surprised when she goes and f**ks someone else a week in.
> 
> ...


 Exactly, she probably wasn't a virgin when you met? Shock horror.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> I'm shiting it shes probably been taking it left right a centre thinking I was totally cool about it.


 Sorry bro she said you'd be cool


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> You clearly have low expectations, I'm sure the sexual history discussions come up between most people getting together.
> 
> *I've done some shady s**t personally but don't mean I accept the same * :whistling:


 Words of a true hippocrite.

Low expectations, please explain. What's the message.......


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Omen669 said:


> Exactly, she probably wasn't a virgin when you met? Shock horror.


 Far from it.. But that's not what I'm getting at, at all.

I don't think there's anything necessarily wrong one with what the OP girl did, but obviously OPs gona be a bit f**ked off if he got feels for her n got he same vibes from her. It is what it is I doubt he's in his room cutting the back of his legs over it anyway lol.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Far from it.. But that's not what I'm getting at, at all.
> 
> I don't think there's anything necessarily wrong one with what the OP girl did, but obviously OPs gona be a bit f**ked off if he got feels for her n got he same vibes from her. It is what it is I doubt he's in his room cutting the back of his legs over it anyway lol.


 He should get off the Internet and go do something about it?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Omen669 said:


> Words of a true hippocrite.
> 
> Low expectations, please explain. What's the message.......


 Well it sounds like you'd happily wife some bird who's texting you some soppy s**t whilst getting her rat banged out by Leroy at the same time.

No thanks


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

TinTin10 said:


> This isnt lord of the mics mate........


 Mandem goin full tick fire in the park


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

All women are whoes

Apart from my mum and yours :thumb


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> i knew I loved my girl a week in cause I did, n I do not give a f**k cause here we are 6 years later lol. I'd of been gutted if she panned someone even if it was before we had agreed mutual exclusivity.
> 
> f**k I just realised we've never had this talk....


 No need my saucy Scottish stallion, I've always known. See you in bed heheeeeeeeeeeeeee x



Joecav said:


> To the OP and in the words of Stormzy "I don't tolerate psycho chicks so block that b*tch don't pree anymore"
> 
> and always, always remember the F,s
> 
> find em, finger em, f*ck em, forget em.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

I think all birds have a dark side, they just grow out of embracing it as they become more mature and settle

TBH id rather settle down with a girl who'd had a period in her life of being single and having sex with who she wants when she wants - settle down with a bird who hasn't and increases the chance of being cucked IMO as she will at some point want to have that fun

Girl is just having her fun and not ready to settle yet, no big deal OP onto the next

Good luck lads trying to find a 'good girl' - when you first meet them they are all talking to and/or shagging other blokes - as most blokes would be doing the same with other girls - that's the single life


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Omen669 said:


> He should get off the Internet and go do something about it?


 TBH I think he has just f**ked her off now it's everyone else that's still going on lol.



Ares said:


> No need my saucy Scottish stallion, I've always known. See you in bed heheeeeeeeeeeeeee x


 Oh you


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> You are right about the first part, but beta???
> 
> This isn't a fu**ing frat mate.


 Lol beta was probably the wrong word to use, it's just lame, especially for someone you've known for a week? Just looks childish as f**k.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Disclosure said:


> Lol beta was probably the wrong word to use, it's just lame, especially for someone you've known for a week? Just looks childish as f**k.


 ............................


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

TinTin10 said:


> ............................


 Knew that was coming

Inb4 natty steve


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

TinTin10 said:


> ............................


 He might not be the only one in here mate, everyone wants untouched girls with no sexual past :lol:


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Disclosure said:


> Knew that was coming
> 
> Inb4 natty steve


 Did it turn out to be his daughter you were banging not so long back?


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

CG88 said:


> He might not be the only one in here mate, everyone wants untouched girls with no sexual past :lol:


 AHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  :lol:


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Disclosure said:


> Knew that was coming
> 
> Inb4 natty steve


 Inb4 anyone if the rumours are true.................


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> M34 ??


 Would rather Wroot a medway bird


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

CG88 said:


> Did it turn out to be his daughter you were banging not so long back?


 Still not sure, never met the father. I hope it is. I've asked Steve where he is from a few times but he hasn't responded.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> TBH I think he has just f**ked her off now it's everyone else that's still going on lol.
> 
> Oh you


 Yep, forum putting the world to rights again.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Disclosure said:


> Still not sure, never met the father. I hope it is. I've asked Steve where he is from a few times but he hasn't responded.


 He's a Geordie mate not far from me is Stevo


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Disclosure said:


> Still not sure, never met the father. I hope it is. I've asked Steve where he is from a few times but he hasn't responded.


 I'm sure he's a geordie, or Northumberland or something


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sphinkter said:


> I'm shiting it shes probably been taking it left right a centre thinking I was totally cool about it.


 Well I guess the consolation is...it's prob no one on here! :thumb


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

CG88 said:


> He's a Geordie mate not far from me is Stevo


 Beat me to it lol


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Slagface said:


> Would rather Wroot a medway bird


 Chatham sligs down the Zone.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> I'm sure he's a geordie, or Northumberland or something


 Aye he is mate he's 10 mins from me


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Well it sounds like you'd happily wife some bird who's texting you some soppy s**t whilst getting her rat banged out by Leroy at the same time.
> 
> No thanks


 I'm not the kind of man to cry myself to sleep over a woman I've known a week.

Why is it always a Leroy. He must of banged everyone's woman by now.

Good luck finding an angelic virgin princess to marry.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Omen669 said:


> I'm not the kind of man to cry myself to sleep over a woman I've known a week.


 Bet the OPs chick went to sleep with wet cheeks though


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

TinTin10 said:


> Bet the OPs chick went to sleep with wet cheeks though


 And pinkeye :lol:


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

CG88 said:


> And pinkeye :lol:


 *Bob Marley playing in the background*

' Im looking in yo eyeeeeeee............IM LOOKING IN YO BIG BROWN EYE '


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Disclosure said:


> Knew that was coming
> 
> Inb4 natty steve


 Not the only thing that's coming :tongue: , eh @Disclosure?


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

CG88 said:


> He's a Geordie mate not far from me is Stevo


 Won't be him then unfortunately, sorry to let you guys down. In future maybe...


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> I wouldn't honest....I like diamond rings


 Probably take a burger ring at your age.........


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Omen669 said:


> Good luck finding an angelic virgin princess to marry.


 Already married her but cheers lad :thumb


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Already married her but cheers lad :thumb


 That's good. I hope she's never met a Leroy.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Omen669 said:


> That's good. I hope she's never met a Leroy.


 You might need to recheck your definition of virgin


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Probably take a burger ring at your age.........


 Nope...at this age I take nothing but the best and let the rest pass by.

U don't even know how old i am so hush thy mooth


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> You might need to recheck your definition of virgin


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> You might need to recheck your definition of virgin


 I've never met one, but I'm a realist. I know the world doesn't have candy floss clouds, unicorns and women who dont enjoy a healthy sex life.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Nope...at this age I take nothing but the best and let the rest pass by.
> 
> U don't even know how old i am so hush thy mooth


 56


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> 56


 Ok....I'd look pretty good for that age so il take it


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Quackerz said:


> 56


 Between 38 and 45. But argues like a 16 year old :beer:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

todai said:


> Between 38 and 45. But argues like a 16 year old :beer:


 Argues?? I just 'state' an opinion like u do. U have women issues so it raises something in u... Anyway ur way out! But thanks complimentary


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> You might need to recheck your definition of virgin


 Hey, you deleted your message. What does AF mean?

Does it mean, delusional, nieve c**t who will probably end up getting his heart broken, as he doesn't know what women want?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Omen669 said:


> Hey, you deleted your message. What does AF mean?
> 
> Does it mean, delusional, nieve c**t who will probably end up getting his heart broken, as he doesn't know what women want?


 Ok you want to continue this..

You are dense as f**k with low standards so of course you only attract easy sloots which I've had plenty of but wouldn't think about marrying..

You seem pretty triggered, I'm guessing your misses had more dick than Riley Steele so you think anything else is like believing in unicorns. Just wow. :lol:


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Argues?? I just 'state' an opinion like u do. U have women issues so it raises something in u... Anyway ur way out! But thanks complimentary


 How old are you? Why not tell us?

I have nothing against women. I have an issue how you always argue about it. Because you're a feminist. But like you said we're both allowed opinions ?


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Ok you want to continue this..
> 
> You are dense as f**k with low standards so of course you only attract easy sloots which I've had plenty of but wouldn't think about marrying..
> 
> You seem pretty triggered, I'm guessing your misses had more dick than Riley Steele so you think anything else is like believing in unicorns. Just wow. :lol:


 I just caught me self a fish Billy Bob.


----------



## mangob (Jun 26, 2016)

How did this story end up playing out???? @anotherandy


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

10 pages and no pics yet ffs!

We need pictures to take this any further.


----------



## Redser (Sep 7, 2016)

Yes also wondering did the op actually find out what she did???

Probably kissed her ex or some juvenile Shite like that :lol:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Redser said:


> Yes also wondering did the op actually find out what she did???
> 
> Probably kissed her ex or some juvenile Shite like that :lol:


 Think op confirmed she got creampied


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Think op confirmed she got creampied


 Creampie was identified and confirmed


----------



## Redser (Sep 7, 2016)

Nice :lol:

So when and where is the bukakke?


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Redser said:


> Nice :lol:
> 
> So when and where is the bukakke?


 I know right???

This is fu**ing ruining my wank


----------



## anotherandy (Feb 3, 2014)

mangob said:


> How did this story end up playing out???? @anotherandy


 Well I was hoping if I ignored you lot enough you would get bored....

Yeah the plan was to not see her again mate. she keeps calling and messaging and I haven't responded.

I'm on tren right now though so this will still probably end in a fvck


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Post a pic OP


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

anotherandy said:


> Well I was hoping if I ignored you lot enough you would get bored....
> 
> Yeah the plan was to not see her again mate. she keeps calling and messaging and I haven't responded.
> 
> I'm on tren right now though so this will still probably end in a fvck


 Get stirring the porridge lad


----------



## anotherandy (Feb 3, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> Post a pic OP


 Too old for you pal


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

anotherandy said:


> Well I was hoping if I ignored you lot enough you would get bored....
> 
> Yeah the plan was to not see her again mate. she keeps calling and messaging and I haven't responded.
> 
> I'm on tren right now though so this will still probably end in a fvck


 Just keep bangin her till the tren works it's magic and you can't take anymore.. in the end hitting her with an ironing board and doing a stint in prison.. everyone comes out of prison massive.. win win


----------



## Trendy (Oct 8, 2015)

Please.... after one week, go and eat out that dudes nutmeal you little bitch.


----------



## mangob (Jun 26, 2016)

anotherandy said:


> Well I was hoping if I ignored you lot enough you would get bored....
> 
> Yeah the plan was to not see her again mate. she keeps calling and messaging and I haven't responded.
> 
> I'm on tren right now though so this will still probably end in a fvck


 So what did she ACTUALLY do in the end? You don't know?


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

mangob said:


> So what did she ACTUALLY do in the end? You don't know?


 Anal, oral, minge, anal, minge, anal, anal, oral, breakfast. In that order


----------



## Redser (Sep 7, 2016)

mangob said:


> So what did she ACTUALLY do in the end? You don't know?


 Yes we need facts here


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

todai said:


> How old are you? Why not tell us?
> 
> I have nothing against women. I have an issue how you always argue about it. Because you're a feminist. But like you said we're both allowed opinions ?


 How do I always argue? I comment and u quote me along with fuqwit and the others and then when I reply u accuse me of being feminist??? Have u ever actually followed a thread or do u just see a name and jump on the wagon.

Nothing to hide I'm 52 this year.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> How do I always argue? I comment and u quote me along with fuqwit and the others and then when I reply u accuse me of being feminist??? Have u ever actually followed a thread or do u just see a name and jump on the wagon.
> 
> Nothing to hide I'm 52 this year.


 you are a feminist, we could scroll through all your posts and prove you are so why deny it? also its not nice to call people names, you get warning points for that. well everyone else does but you :whistling:


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

todai said:


> you are a feminist, we could scroll through all your posts and prove you are so why deny it? also its not nice to call people names, you get warning points for that. well everyone else does but you :whistling:


 Agreed on both parts. I got a warning for calling someone 'names' but Skye gets away with it every time.

She deliberately antagonises ukm members and tries to provoke arguments which if anyone else does is trolling.

she wants equal rights? Where's her warning points!? Lol


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Agreed on both parts. I got a warning for calling someone 'names' but Skye gets away with it every time.
> 
> She deliberately antagonises ukm members and tries to provoke arguments which if anyone else does is trolling.
> 
> she wants equal rights? Where's her warning points!? Lol


 Same old story, glad other people see it.


----------



## mr small (Apr 18, 2005)

I think @Skye666 is witty and put's her points across very well . Is she a feminist? I think that word gets used far to much now a days lol

I'm not on here all the time so maybe I dont see or read Into things they way you lads are but honestly ...it's a forum for a bit of Craic and information do the take things so serious .


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

todai said:


> you are a feminist, we could scroll through all your posts and prove you are so why deny it? also its not nice to call people names, you get warning points for that. well everyone else does but you :whistling:


 Not nice to call names...but u call me feminist...ok


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> How do I always argue? I comment and u quote me along with fuqwit and the others and then when I reply u accuse me of being feminist??? Have u ever actually followed a thread or do u just see a name and jump on the wagon.
> 
> Nothing to hide I'm 52 this year.


 I'll jump on your wagon.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Not nice to call names...but u call me feminist...ok


 you're statement holds no value whatsoever, i call it clutching at straws.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Agreed on both parts. I got a warning for calling someone 'names' but Skye gets away with it every time.
> 
> She deliberately antagonises ukm members and tries to provoke arguments which if anyone else does is trolling.
> 
> she wants equal rights? Where's her warning points!? Lol


 Oh please u sound like a cry baby ...I don't argue or antagonise...if u quote me I answer....simple.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Not nice to call names...but u call me feminist...ok


 Do you view feminism as negative then?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mr small said:


> I think @Skye666 is witty and put's her points across very well . Is she a feminist? I think that word gets used far to much now a days lol
> 
> I'm not on here all the time so maybe I dont see or read Into things they way you lads are but honestly ...it's a forum for a bit of Craic and information do the take things so serious .


 ...lol I'm not feminist. They want to date me ...but I'm having none of it ..that's it really :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Do you view feminism as negative then?


 This thread is about getting banged not feminism...I have never met a guy yet that would prefer to discuss feminism over that.....come on now..get back on track.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

naturalguy said:


> I'll jump on your wagon.


 Il jump on your wheel


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> Il jump on your wheel


 Keep talking this way it turns me on.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

l



Skye666 said:


> This thread is about getting banged not feminism...I have never met a guy yet that would prefer to discuss feminism over that.....come on now..get back on track.


 Avoidance, interesting.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

naturalguy said:


> Keep talking this way it turns me on.


 So easy!!!


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> So easy!!!


 Let's take it to PM. )


----------



## Joecav (Jul 11, 2016)

So did the OP gyal take another purple headed battering ram or what?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Joecav said:


> So did the OP gyal take another purple headed battering ram or what?


 OP has confirmed she got gaped, creampied and sodomized..


----------



## Joecav (Jul 11, 2016)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> OP has confirmed she got gaped, creampied and sodomized..


 Oh sh*t. Poor guy.

ah well, he didn't know her that long


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

anotherandy said:


> Well I was hoping if I ignored you lot enough you would get bored....
> 
> Yeah the plan was to not see her again mate. she keeps calling and messaging and I haven't responded.
> 
> I'm on tren right now though so this will still probably end in a fvck


 Well she clearly is up for it so pile in there I say. :thumb


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

naturalguy said:


> Let's take it to PM. )


 Lol..don't be going all pm on me if u have nothing interesting to say


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> Lol..don't be going all pm on me if u have nothing interesting to say


 How do you know I'm not interesting?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

naturalguy said:


> How do you know I'm not interesting?


 Your still here not in my box...durrrr


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> Your still here not in my box...durrrr


 I dig that euphemism. nice.


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> Your still here not in my box...durrrr


 But, the important thing is, I could be.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Disclosure said:


> I dig that euphemism. nice.


 Well now why does that surprise me


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

naturalguy said:


> But, the important thing is, I could be.


 So get in my box and interest me


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> Well now why does that surprise me


 I've seen your pics. id still have a go.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> OP has confirmed she got gaped, creampied and sodomized..


 sounds like the typical weekend for hdu


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> I've seen your pics. id still have a go.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

anotherandy said:


> Well I was hoping if I ignored you lot enough you would get bored....
> 
> Yeah the plan was to not see her again mate. she keeps calling and messaging and I haven't responded.
> 
> I'm on tren right now though so this will still probably end in a fvck


 Don't be a plonker

let her beg, treat her like the sloot she is lmao. She needs to be put in her place


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

OP so did you bang her back and then dumped, or leroy took her for good?? :lol:

But specially WHERE are the PICS??

Just saying :whistling:


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Omen669 said:


> I'm not the kind of man to cry myself to sleep over a woman I've known a week.
> 
> Why is it always a Leroy. He must of banged everyone's woman by now.
> 
> *Good luck finding an angelic virgin princess to marry. *





FuqOutDaWhey said:


> *Already married her* but cheers lad :thumb


 Ditto.

They are VERY rare but they do exists, stunning, intelligent and VIRGIN.

You find you marry, bang the princess for life


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Ditto.
> 
> They are VERY rare but they do exists, stunning, intelligent and VIRGIN.
> 
> You find you marry, bang the princess for life


 I heard I got to blow myself up for that


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

DTA said:


> I heard I got to blow myself up for that


 LOL I was not talking about 100 virgins religious crap :lol: that goes too far for me :lol:

1 is more than enough for me, specially if that one she's into girls too :whistling:


----------



## mr small (Apr 18, 2005)

Skye666 said:


> ...lol I'm not feminist. They want to date me ...but I'm having none of it ..that's it really :lol:


 This quote is useless without pics ?? ...worth a try I suppose lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Disclosure said:


> I've seen your pics. id still have a go.


 Lol ' have a go' does that mean have a to at me verbally..or have a go sexually?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mr small said:


> This quote is useless without pics ?? ...worth a try I suppose lol


 Pictures of?


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> Lol ' have a go' does that mean have a to at me verbally..or have a go sexually?


 Both. Though it'll probably count as a hate f*ck if we go with the latter.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Disclosure said:


> Both. Though it'll probably count as a hate f*ck if we go with the latter.


 Hmmm I'm not a fan of hate...I'm still back in the day of 'love making' u know that thing people used to do until they all got mental health issues that sent them over the edge and degrees in DIY ( banging, nailing, smashing etc) and forgot how it's how done properly.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

IronJohnDoe said:


> LOL I was not talking about 100 virgins religious crap :lol: that goes too far for me :lol:
> 
> 1 is more than enough for me, specially if that one she's into girls too :whistling:


 Who the fuuk wants 100 crying virgins......... Gimme a pair of skets any day hahaha


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

naturalguy said:


> Keep talking this way it turns me on.


 The seagull on your pic just consistenly makes me laugh.

I just read it and see the seagull constantly :lol:


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> Hmmm I'm not a fan of hate...I'm still back in the day of 'love making' u know that thing people used to do until they all got mental health issues that sent them over the edge and degrees in DIY ( banging, nailing, smashing etc) and forgot how it's how done properly.


 It's not a mental health issue, we can love just as hard as you. We're just able to engage in sex without 'depending' on that emotion - though sex with someone you like/love will always be the most memorable. I do fancy myself as an old school gentleman, skye..When the right talent comes along to bring it out of me ^_^


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Hmmm I'm not a fan of hate...I'm still back in the day of 'love making' u know that thing people used to do until they all got mental health issues that sent them over the edge and degrees in DIY ( banging, nailing, smashing etc) and forgot how it's how done properly.


 it's what you women want, hence them needing mops and buckets after a screening of 50 shades :whistling:


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Disclosure said:


> It's not a mental health issue, we can love just as hard as you. We're just able to engage in sex without 'depending' on that emotion - though sex with someone you like/love will always be the most memorable. I do fancy myself as an old school gentleman, skye..When the right talent comes along to bring it out of me ^_^


 You are cringey AF mate.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Disclosure said:


> It's not a mental health issue, we can love just as hard as you. We're just able to engage in sex without 'depending' on that emotion - though sex with someone you like/love will always be the most memorable. I do fancy myself as an old school gentleman, skye..When the right talent comes along to bring it out of me ^_^


 How very interesting .....it won't be a 'talent' that comes by though, it will be a chemistry. I agree it's possible to have sex without emotion but I don't see the point ( personally). Ohhhh gentleman ....GENTLE....man, I have to say I havnt felt this ooze from u but I can assume from that I'm not ur kinda talent or our chemistry clashed.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> it's what you women want, hence them needing mops and buckets after a screening of 50 shades :whistling:


 Iv never seen it not my cuppa.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Coffee......Nah..... Its not my cup of tea!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Coffee......Nah..... Its not my cup of tea!


 What about 50 shades though


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> What about 50 shades though


 Nah...don't really know what it is. :smoke:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Nah...don't really know what it is. :smoke:


 it's what your wife reads whilst your in your garage wannkng over the Olympic bar.

jokes babes x


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> it's what your wife reads whilst your in your garage wannkng over the Olympic bar.
> 
> jokes babes x


 Nah, She don't read crap....

srs babs :smoke:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Nah, She don't read crap....
> 
> srs babs :smoke:


 She doesn't feel she can share it with you then Steven. Bad sign..


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> She doesn't feel she can share it with you then Steven. Bad sign..


 Quoting me again Fuqy boy....! This is staring to become an unhealthy obsession matey. :smoke:

Me and the Mrs are fine, thanks for the concern. :thumbup1:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Quoting me again Fuqy boy....! This is staring to become an unhealthy obsession matey. :smoke:
> 
> Me and the Mrs are fine, thanks for the concern. :thumbup1:


 You basically made a thread about me but I'm obsessed , strong irony.

She's getting 50 shaded whilst vanilla Steven is at work guaranteed. :thumb


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> You basically made a thread about me but I'm obsessed , strong irony.
> 
> She's getting 50 shaded whilst vanilla Steven is at work guaranteed. :thumb


 You flatter yourself son! Suppose someone has to!

If that's is what she wants to do then that is up to her. I do not own her she is her own person. :smoke:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> You flatter yourself son! Suppose someone has to!
> 
> If that's is what she wants to do then that is up to her. I do not own her she is her own person. :smoke:


 Your constant quoting and commenting on my threads does that 

I'm glad you've come to terms with the fact this is your misses whilst you're at work


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Your constant quoting and commenting on my threads does that
> 
> I'm glad you've come to terms with the fact this is your misses whilst you're at work


 looks nowt like her

Too fat, no tits, not shapely fit or tall enough!

must try harder my lil friend. :smoke:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> looks nowt like her
> 
> *Too fat, no tits, not shapely fit or tall enough!*
> 
> must try harder my lil friend. :smoke:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Your boring me now. I have better things to do like sticking pins in my eyes!









See ya....Or not, hopefully. :smoke:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Your boring me now. I have better things to do like sticking pins in my eyes!
> 
> 
> View attachment 138391
> ...


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


>


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> View attachment 138392


 What happened to your better things Steven.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

^ You two ******* need to get a room, queers


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Disclosure said:


> ^ You two ******* need to get a room, queers


 No kids here bro, move along..


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> No kids here bro, move along..


 Funny how they're still more mature than you plonkers.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> No kids here bro, move along..


 @Disclosure.......


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> How very interesting .....it won't be a 'talent' that comes by though, it will be a chemistry. I agree it's possible to have sex without emotion but I don't see the point ( personally). Ohhhh gentleman ....GENTLE....man, I have to say I havnt felt this ooze from u but I can assume from that I'm not ur kinda talent or our chemistry clashed.


 I find sex without emotion boring too tbh.


----------



## jjab (Apr 6, 2003)

zyphy said:


> I find sex without emotion boring too tbh.


 I also cry afterwards mate :huh:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

zyphy said:


> I find sex without emotion boring too tbh.


 And If someone's crap in bed but full of emotion it can be just as crap...


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> And If someone's crap in bed but full of emotion it can be just as crap...


 What If the sex is good, emotions are emotional but the bed is crap


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

jake87 said:


> What If the sex is good, emotions are emotional but the bed is crap


 Oh well I suggest a new mattress, don't say I'm not helpful on this forum :tongue:


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> And If someone's crap in bed but full of emotion it can be just as crap...


 Lol well no s**t


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

anotherandy said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Been seeing this girl. She is absolutely amazing. I met her about a week ago and was due to be visiting her tonight. It's early days but we literally speak all day from morning to night.
> 
> ...


 amateur ,should of said `so have i hun we need to sit down and talk`that would have fcked her head up


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

vetran said:


> amateur ,should of said `so have i hun we need to sit down and talk`that would have fcked her head up


 nice


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I bet she is getting the Dick tonight

Again :whistling:


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> I bet she is getting the Dick tonight
> 
> Again :whistling:


 shes getting it right now.... ()()|||||||||||||||D ------- ({o})


----------



## GetOffMyCloud (Sep 10, 2016)

MidsGuy21 said:


> Congrats brah, you got cucked.


 Finally valid chance for you to use the cuck insult.

Would probably have more power if you didn't use it every post but nonetheless - congrats.


----------



## GetOffMyCloud (Sep 10, 2016)

Smitch said:


> Why would you be messaging some bird everyday that you've only known a week?
> 
> She probably fvcked the guy that she met two weeks ago that hadn't really been in contact with her that much.
> 
> Up your game son.


 So much solid advice in this thread.

OP neeeds to check himself before he reks himself. The only way textin them every day is valid if if you're living with them or you've been going out more than 4-5 months absolute minimum.


----------

